# Large Cabinet



## Mr. G (Jul 22, 2008)

Instead of getting a bunch of small cabinets, I am looking to getting one really large cabinets with shelves in the inside but only half way down and maybe some kind of storage on the inside of the doorsto store oil cans and smaller stuff. But I need the bottom half of the cabinet to just be a big open space to store something large.

I've been looking on the net and haven't been able to come across anything like what I have in mind. If there was something with detachable shelves, that would work too. I could just take half of the shelves out.

If you guys have seen anything like this or run into something, please let me know ASAP!


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 22, 2008)

You're probably best off with a stop at the local hardware store...  pick up some plywood, shelf boards, furring strips, hinges, a knob, and any fancy router bits you need for the edges.

--Bushytails


----------



## Eddie_V (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, you would be better off making what you want because I don't think anywhere is gonna have exactly what you need.


----------

